# What makes you feel better?



## thestruggle (Nov 5, 2010)

1) Chatting with people on here --> I discovered I'm not alone.
2) Eating a big bowl of pea soup with a grill cheese sandwich.
3) Going to bed earlier, much earlier, really scary early.
4) Drinking water often and staying hydrated.
5) Getting exercise?.. no.. sorry not able to handle that right now.
6) Watching a really distracting movie. Got my mind off things.

Just a few ideas. I felt much better getting a quick comfort food dinner. Any suggestions, little or big? What makes you feel better right now?


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

It sounds you're stressed. So as you said #5 is a good choice. Doing a good exercise, followed by a good shower & rest is very relaxing.
I like #5. I would go to run at the gym to sweat like a pig, then take a hot shower & rest.


----------



## thestruggle (Nov 5, 2010)

Maybe today I'll try some exercise. I've just been feeling more tired than stressed by all this. Really really tired, so I've been going to bed really early and taking cat naps at my desk. 
But you're right, some exercise could really help. Often it creates more energy. Thanks for the encouragement!

Any other things you can add to our list Ms.Lonely?


----------



## mentallydrained (Oct 7, 2010)

I NEED #5 but I go for #6. Not sure if it's a distracting movie but a good sappy one works for me. Sometimes, I like to just be alone and watch love stories all day. Doesn't help my depression by any means but it's a time I can sit and cry and be all emotional with no one around to judge or critisize me for it. I hope to find the energy and strength to start #5. I know it's also good for depression.

#7) Shopping...even if just window shopping at one of those really nice outside strip malls.


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

I have been taking my dogs on long walks after work...it gets me out in the open, I can think, process, take deep breathes....my dogs are my pack and my family now. I really do want to get back to the gym too...just need that extra push!


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

I go to work.


----------



## geo (Oct 29, 2010)

the exercise is good as long as you don't do it late in the eve. I have found that doing things that are just for you can be good.
And the dogs are usually a good distraction(they like you no matter what)


----------



## Country Apple (Nov 7, 2010)

I do #3 and then #5 early in the mornings before work. It does help some. I work and am going to get a part time job so that I don't have any free days or much free time. When I am alone I try to watch movies or spend time with my dog by going on walks. At work when I am feeling really depressed I listen to youtube. I have made a list of music with really positive messages and that helps alot. Although I have no desire to speak or see other people I try to go out socially at least once a week.


----------



## jessi (Feb 11, 2009)

I guess I just try to keep busy with things I like to do, golf, gardening. I try to spend time with family.....
Exercise is good, long walks......
I try to watch comedy, it's always great to have that loud burst out laugh.......


----------



## Shelly29 (Oct 9, 2010)

Laughing is good Jessi! A good comedy or sitcom makes my day!


----------

